# Casting one ounce gold bar



## samuel-a (Jun 16, 2012)

took this video earlier today.
It's always a pleasure to pour metals... enjoy 8) 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX1ej0PAhYQ[/youtube]


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 16, 2012)

Another great show! Thanks Sam!


----------



## ericrm (Jun 16, 2012)

very very nice
your powder look amazing ,you should add in the title: newbie your powder should look like that :mrgreen: 
do you use oxy/acetilene by choice because 3-4 minute of gaz is 5/10$,does it work better or cheaper than an propane fondry like the one noxx used?


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm using LPG which is basically a propane/butane mixture.
It cost here about 33$ to refill 12 kg of gas.


----------



## Lou (Jun 16, 2012)

Very, very high quality gold sponge. Looks better than known 4N gold sponge.


----------



## joem (Jun 17, 2012)

Sam, Can you adopt me or at least write me into your will?
LOL


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 17, 2012)

Noooo!. Never touch 999999 gold with greasy fingers!. It'll become 999998 or less!. :lol: 

Nice video Sam!. 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for the nice comments guys.

I wouldn't dare claiming commercially more then 4 nines, but i'll let you decide on your own.
I'm adding a real close up of the sponge for your judjment. No photoshop or any other camera tricks.


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2012)

It was made with oxalic acid?


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes, Lou.

A cycle with SMB, then a cycle with Oxalic.

I don't normally use Oxalic as this proces is quite a pain and expensive. I only use it when i have orders for bullion, when i sell shot (for jewellry), two and sometimes just one cycle with SMB is enough for my buyers.

I have slightly altered the traditional steps of the Oxalic process to consume a bit less time, but it is still quite expensive to buy, 10-12$ a lb.


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2012)

Then the purity is 5N+.


----------



## vegaswinner (Jun 17, 2012)

Great video Sam

I hope to be pouring my first bar in a week or so...

I have a couple questions, do you season the crucible in the usual way with borax and do you do any prep on the mold with oil or heat?

Thanks


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 17, 2012)

vegaswinner 

Yes, the crucible is lined with a thin borax layer.

If you have noticed, the mold is situated (and leveled) on top of a heating element.
With the torch, a very thin layer of soot was applied to the mold while it is hot.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Jun 18, 2012)

samuel-a said:


> I have slightly altered the traditional steps of the Oxalic process to consume a bit less time, but it is still quite expensive to buy, 10-12$ a lb.


There's a recipe to make oxalic acid/ sodium oxalate using nitric acid and sugar. 
There's another recipe to make it from formic acid/sodium formiate.
I think with vanadium pentoxide as catalyst in one of the two recipes.
It was dirt cheap and easy to make.

Sadly, I've lost both recipes, and access to my physical library.  

Lou would know. :shock:


----------



## Lou (Jun 18, 2012)

It's like $0.90/lb here in the States.


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 18, 2012)

Lou said:


> It's like $0.90/lb here in the States.


----------



## Eggdrop (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice I want that


----------



## RoboSteveo (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful gold. Nice video too.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 16, 2012)

That look good enough to put in my oatmeal. Very beautiful indeed. I hope to be able to do that one day.

Kevin


----------



## Henrikb (Sep 18, 2012)

I have "gold"tears in my eyes. :mrgreen: 
nice.
Henrik


----------



## Josey (Sep 28, 2012)

That really makes it all worth while. Very nice!! Thanks for the video.


----------

